# Free Loma to Westwater shuttle



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

I might take you up on that, just got canoe... maybe I'll run htrby for the day??? you got any takers yet?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave Frank is too nice. I would at least charge one beer.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Kinda free... 90 miles of gas on my rig, that's a least a 6pac...


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

fair point


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Sounds like a fair deal to me considering what the local shuttle company would charge you, or if you apply only a minimum wage value to you and your shuttle partner's precious weekend time running the shuttle.

Dave's offering a win-win to someone.

Have fun on the rio, Family Frank and the rest of the gang!

-AH


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks. Sounds like Ric and I can make this work. 

Might be able to have someone else pic up another car or two if someone else needs shuttle help.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Ric backed out. This offer is very much still available. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------

